# Penela



## Alan Huyton (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi there,

We are seriously considering relocating to Portugal and the area we favour is around Penela. I have many questions which no doubt over time will be posted but initially our concerns are around two main points:-
1. Access back/from North West UK - Porto and Lisbon airports are 90 mins away but do UK flights operate all year round or is there an alternative that we would need to consider.

2. Financials - we do not need to work but would like an interest and thought about purchasing a property which had guest accommodation, does this area still attract visitors in sufficient numbers to make this a worthwhile option?

Also does Penelea have an active expat community, if so are there any specific contact details.

Thanks in advance - Alan & Linda


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Alan and Linda 

British Airways, TAP and Easyjet fly all the year round into Lisbon (not sure about Porto)
Just check on each of the airline websites to see when and where. The regional flights tend to be pretty seasonal.
Flights from Birmingham, Bristol, Liverpool and Manchester tend to be seasonal if at all.




there is a very active expat community in the area.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

1 North West presume Liverpool then currently Ryanair to Porto Easterish to early October, Stansted or Dublin Jan - Dec, none of major airlines fly direct Porto to North West UK, they all reguire a change somewhere, TAP fly Lisbon direct to Manchester but think you might find prices startling!
2 Possibly, personally I don't think so, although a lovely area I think you'd be very surprised if you realized how many ex-pats are doing the same in same area. You need to be legal i.e B&B registered to advertise effectively, it doesn't cost as such as much of requirements you would have already.
Lot of expats in that area, there a club that posts on here sometimes but don't believe otherwise there's any specific groups, meetings, it's more building up a circle of friends, acquaintances


----------

